# Da 400 Collets?



## toolman (Apr 27, 2015)

Do any of you guys have any experience with DA 400 collets? I've got an Erickson chuck and collet set ordered from eBay on the way and was just wondering if there are any tips or tricks that I should be aware of with DA collets. I've never used these before as all of my others have been R8 in the past.


----------



## w9jbc (Apr 27, 2015)

have used da 180 a lot on screw machines years ago they work well but there they filled up with chips and sludge which made it necessary to periodically clean them


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 27, 2015)

Nothing special.  Like with any collet, just make sure the mating surfaces are clean and that the tool is a good fit for the collet size.


----------



## toolman (Apr 27, 2015)

Good deal guys, I appreciate the info. I figured they would hold a lot better than the R8's but haven't been able to find much information on them.


----------

